# Beastly iterate rp anyone?? (NSFW)(Kinky)



## Wilbur Orville Wright (Jul 23, 2019)

Hey folks!!! I'm a big guy of no particular persuasion... although I do enjoy playing as anything mean, rugged, or just plain wild.

The rp I have in mind is pretty open for changes, but I enjoy anything Human x Fur or just regular old Fur x Fur. The plot will be smut focused, and based around a very loose concept/setting to allow for natural story progression. 

My characters range in body type and size so please do not immediately be discouraged if you do not like my ref. You can feel free to actually send me a ref to play if you like.

Kinks are pretty much limitless and up for discussion.

If we do come into contact please be a literate roleplayer. I am not absolutely perfect in my writing but if you do this casually I'm not the man for ya...

Here are my contacts-
Kik: Bullyboy97
Telegram: @Bigboiwill
Discord: The Milk Man#2162


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 6, 2020)

I'd be glad to, but I do not possess any of this. Will the forums be okie, or will there be complications?


----------



## Anon_the_human (May 10, 2020)

I'm interested!


----------



## Sparky_The_Wolf (May 21, 2020)

I’m interested, I have Discord


----------

